# طريقة الحصول علي برنامج Global Mapper الشهير



## fhamm (15 يناير 2012)

الاخوة الزملاء 
هذه هي طريقة الحطول علي برنامجكم الشهير
*
**Global Mapper v12**

**http://www.globalmapper.com/product/...d_complete.htm**

**Crack**
**name: ismail**
**serials:2982981704**

**---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تحميل نسخة البرنامج المعرب من نفس الموقع

Global Mapper v11 (x86 x64)

http://www.gistrain.com/globdown.html


Crack
User: med
Code: 2350410127*​*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​* الاصدار الاخير **Global Mapper v13**

*​http://www.globalmapper.com/global_mapper13_setup.exe
http://www.globalmapper.com/global_mapper13_setup_64bit.exe​​*Crack**
Name: Personal
**Serial**: 3181896714*​*لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم*​


----------



## الزروق احمد (22 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا علي المجهود و لك الاجر و التواب


----------



## مهندس معايرة (23 مارس 2012)

مشكورين و ياريت حدا ينزل شرح للبرنامج ..... كل ما أعرفه عن البرنامج أنه يفيد برسم خرائط كنتورية من الغوغل... بدنا نتعرف على فوائد و ميزات أخرى للبرنامج


----------



## garary (23 مارس 2012)

هذا رابط تحميل مباشر للبرنامج كل ماعليك فعلة بعد التحميل فك الضغط عن الملف 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/BeXVOekk/_online.html


----------



## لهون لهونى (24 مارس 2012)

شكرا كتير


----------



## محمد رواقه (5 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكورين ..........بارك الله فيكم


----------

